# Nikon D600 low noise is impressive.



## DBA (Feb 24, 2013)

Recently got a full frame camera (D600) as I wanted to see how much better the [low] noise at high ISO was (among other reasons). Used it for the first time at an indoor event this past weekend and have to say I'm pretty impressed.

Here's an image straight out of the camera (resized):

Shot with a 70-200mm f/2.8 VRII on a D600 at 1/500 f/2.8 ISO3200





And an unedited 1:1 crop




So if you're on the fence about getting a full frame/D600 because of lower noise at high ISO, I'd say go for it. BTW I upgraded from a D7000, which is now my secondary camera.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you from around Pittsburgh?


----------



## DBA (Feb 24, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> Are you from around Pittsburgh?


No Northern Indiana.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, I knew a guy who's last name was Hale that raced. Same bike and all!


----------



## goodguy (Feb 24, 2013)

I am Soooooooo envy you!!!

D600 is my dream camera but I will not get it 

Just got the D7000 few months ago and I will probably get a full frame in a year or too but for now I will work on improving my skills.

Enjoy your new amazing camera.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DBA (Feb 24, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> Oh, I knew a guy who's last name was Hale that raced. Same bike and all!


Hale is from my area, but this was taken at Ram Jam Sportsplex in Northeast Ohio.


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome - I was looking for D7000 user that upgraded to the D600. I have a question for you.
Is the focus area tough to get used to since it is smaller than the D7000?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Awesome - I was looking for D7000 user that upgraded to the D600. I have a question for you.
> Is the focus area tough to get used to since it is smaller than the D7000?




Actually, I think it's the same size.  What is different is the size of the sensor & viewfinder... which makes it _appear_ the focus area is smaller.


----------



## DBA (Feb 24, 2013)

goodguy said:


> I am Soooooooo envy you!!!
> 
> D600 is my dream camera but I will not get it
> 
> ...


The D7000 is a great camera, it's currently on my left sling and will most likely stay there for the foreseeable future.


Parker219 said:


> Wow, very nice. Thanks for sharing.


If I'd seen this before I got it I'd have gotten it sooner, if that makes sense? :thumbsup:


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 24, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome - I was looking for D7000 user that upgraded to the D600. I have a question for you.
> ...



Yeah that's what I mean, less of the view finder is covered.


----------



## DBA (Feb 24, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Awesome - I was looking for D7000 user that upgraded to the D600. I have a question for you.
> Is the focus area tough to get used to since it is smaller than the D7000?


Like Sparky said pretty sure that the focus area is the same size, it just looks smaller thanks to the increased viewfinder size.

No I haven't noticed any issues with it. Then again I've only shot one event with it so far.


----------



## jdgreen111 (Feb 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what type of filter or setting the photographer used to take this picture, please?

View attachment 37192


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 24, 2013)

jdgreen111 said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of filter or setting the photographer used to take this picture, please?
> 
> View attachment 37192



This is not in the correct thread. Please start your own and read TPF forum roles. You are not allowed to post photos that do not belong to you. Reported.


----------



## JoeHemi (Feb 24, 2013)

lol, its that filter called Photoshop.

Anyways, yeah that is pretty impressive performance


----------



## naturegirl5 (Feb 25, 2013)

I just upgraded to the D600 from the D90 and wow, have I been impressed. Maybe my D90 had issues but the clarity is just amazing! I love it. I took the advise of someone here in getting a refurbished knowing an actual person had to check it out before I got it. It is the most fantastic camera.


----------



## bc_steve (Feb 25, 2013)

low noise at high ISO is the main thing that makes me want to upgrade to FX one of these days!  You're pic is convincing ...


----------



## Helitech (Feb 27, 2013)

Great pics! This came in the mail for me today:



Take the awesome IQ out of the equation... And the performance in low light @ high ISO alone is crazy!  It smoke checks my D7000... Throw in a FF sensor and the image quality and you've got a winner! I'm happy I made the jump, but I'm sure ill miss the reach of my DX body... But since I'm mostly into portraits and landscapes the trade off is more than worth it!


----------



## DBA (Feb 27, 2013)

Helitech said:


> Great pics! This came in the mail for me today:
> View attachment 37430


Nice!



Helitech said:


> but I'm sure ill miss the reach of my DX body...


If need be just crop smaller.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2013)

Helitech said:


> ...... but I'm sure ill miss the reach of my DX body.




You still have a DX body.  See pages 89-91 of the manual.


----------



## Helitech (Feb 27, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Helitech said:
> 
> 
> > ...... but I'm sure ill miss the reach of my DX body.
> ...



At lower resolution.... Ill just down crop if needed... I've never been an animal/bird shooter so I don't see myself missing the longer focal lengths much


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2013)

Helitech said:


> At lower resolution.... Ill just down crop if needed... ......



Ever wonder why APS-C (DX) sensors are called 'crop' sensors?


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 27, 2013)

I have had no problems with the smaller area of coverage from the AF points in moving from the D7000 to the D600.  I usually use the center point, focus, and re-compose anyway.  If you use it in DX mode, the AF coverage area is identical to the D7000.


----------



## Helitech (Feb 27, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Helitech said:
> 
> 
> > At lower resolution.... Ill just down crop if needed... ......
> ...



Is it really so terrible that I'd rather do it in posts?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2013)

Helitech said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Helitech said:
> ...



Heck yes! It will induce a supermassive black hole that will suck in the entire cosmos.


----------



## oldhippy (May 31, 2013)

DBA said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I knew a guy who's last name was Hale that raced. Same bike and all!
> ...


Two sons and their families are BMX out of Northern Indiana , They race as One Shot team


----------

